# Needing support



## Dennis.859 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi, I’m currently married for 16yrs. almost 17 with 17yr old daughter and 20yr old step daughter. Wife and I are on the verge of a separation and I have no one to talk to and was looking for support.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dennis, sorry you are here for this reason, but there are TONS of folks that can help. When you can, post your details, and you will get a LOT of help.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Sorry to hear. There are many different opinions here based on people's own experiences. Perhaps you can put together a plan based on some advice.
Please tell us more so that we can help


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM, @Dennis.859.

When you feel more comfortable, share your story with using the appropriate section of TAM.


----------

